# Homemade Marabou Jigs



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I just started tying some of my own jigs. This is sure a lot cheaper than buying them at the bait shops, plus they're better quality. I did ok with them this weekend. These aren't perfect yet, but I'm getting better. You should have seen some of the bad ones I tied last week.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nothing wrong with them at all. They look very nice.


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

they look great


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

joel those look great, but i remeber you posting about missing fish...they may be short striking because of the length of the tails, also you might want to not wrap the feathers back quite as far the thickness might impede the hook set. just some ideas. Oh yeah, i love the color schemes, those gonna double for crappie jigs also?!?!?


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Archman
those are looking real good , like Johnnyboy111711 said the misses might be coming from a short strike due to the longer tails 
Fish On !!!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Awesome jigs!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

awesome jigs.....
i am tying my own, i just buy a jig hig, buy some string and glue, they are starting to look good
but not as good as yours 
nice job


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

I wish I would have known Shelby High offered a class on jig tying ? I would have transferred ! LOL... Nice jigs, I agree, a lot easier on the pocket by doing it yourself. 

Krustydawg


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

those are some nice looking jigs.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

You guys are probably right as far as the tails being too big causing me to miss the hookset. I'll downsize them a little. I've been trying to tie the feathers closer to the head, but that's what I'm having trouble with. When I get one tied that's a little closer to the head, the feathers fall out. I guess it just takes practice. The first few I tied look like a darn crappie jig  And Johnboy, I plan on tying my own crappie ones, too.

Krusty, pretty funny  By the way, I haven't heard anything about Willard's latest recruiting classes. Doesn't Nossaman have the same touch as Haas?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

joel, as you a wrapping them near the head, make a few wraps behind the feathers, also, try using some chenile for the body. both will reinforce the feathers. if you have any questions, PM, those are about all i know how to make!!!


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Joel I knew that one was coming ! LOL. Nossaman doesn't have the coaching staff that Haas did ! The boys this year are all home grown, we'll see how far it takes them in the tourney...When the weather turns I will give you a call and we can get after some of those jumbo's off Huron, can't wait !


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Sounds good Matt. I want to come over for some of those night time eyes, too!


----------

